# My New Boy Winning His Championship



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

This is my new boy Ch Marcris Class Act he is from my friend Joyce Watkins at Marcris. Eva Gillet and her daughter finished him and his brother Ch Marcris Smarty Pants. 
Their Sire is Ch Marcris Don Juan who is being named the #1 Sire for 2008. I am so Happy for Joyce, Eva and my new boy! He will be coming home in July :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Aww congrats he is a beauty!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

He is so beautiful, I know you are going to be so proud walking him and adding him to your
family. Congratulations on your new furbaby.

I am so jealous.

Lucy


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats to you and to Joyce. What a sweet boy.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Exciting! What a wonderful new addition, congratulations! I bet the next few months will be rough waiting :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Congrates!! You must be sooooo excited!! :celebrate - fireworks: :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oooh congrats!!! I've been following his wins on MSD. How exciting! Do you know how old Eva's daughter is? 

Anyway, he is a beautiful boy and I wish you the best of luck with him!


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ May 12 2009, 09:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775437


> oooh congrats!!! I've been following his wins on MSD. How exciting! Do you know how old Eva's daughter is?
> 
> Anyway, he is a beautiful boy and I wish you the best of luck with him![/B]


I really do not know from the looks of her I would say she is older than your daughter. Who I must say is doing an awesome job!! I know how hard it is since I grew up in it. Congrats on her great success! JJ will still be showing here in the NY area


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, congratulations!!!!!! :dothewave:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, congrats!!

He is stunning! :smheat:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

What a Stunning Boy!!!! You must be so proud of him!!! Congratulations!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, huge congratulations! I have also been following his wins on MSD. arty: 

I am ever so curious now, are you planning to special him once he comes home to you? 

I have met Eva at shows. She is a true Maltese lover. So I know your little guy has had a great time with her and her daughter.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Congrats, he's stunning


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

He's beautiful! Congratulations!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beauty!
xoxo


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Congrats, he's a beauty :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: Oh my! What a sweet handsome fellow he is! What do you call him?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations, he's gorgeous. :wub: I bet you can't wait until he comes home.


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ May 12 2009, 11:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775508


> Wow, huge congratulations! I have also been following his wins on MSD. arty:
> 
> I am ever so curious now, are you planning to special him once he comes home to you?
> 
> I have met Eva at shows. She is a true Maltese lover. So I know your little guy has had a great time with her and her daughter.[/B]


Yes whe are going to Special him in the New York area


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations!!!He is just beautiful.


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Thank You To Everyone For The Kind Words. JJ will Showing Here In NY. My Wife and I Can Not Wait!!! :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

WOW! What a beautiful dog. You must be soooo very excited!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Stunning boy!!!! Congrats on your success!!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Aww.. congrats!!! Marcris Don Juan is the father of my little kelsie (Marcris Kiss of Love). :wub: Hes a beauty!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Congratulations he is beautiful!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!! :wub: Good luck to you both!

Sorry for the ignorance, what does it mean to "special" a dog?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh he's gorgeous! Congrats!! I hope you post lots of pics of him here on SM when you get him. I'd love to see more of him and here how he's doing!!


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

He is absolutely gorgeous, Congrats!!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ May 13 2009, 11:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775700


> Absolutely gorgeous!! :wub: Good luck to you both!
> 
> Sorry for the ignorance, what does it mean to "special" a dog?[/B]


A dog is shown in conformation usually until he or she finishes a championship. This means they compete for 15 points including 2 majors (with at least 2 of those being on days when there are enough dogs in competition to allow the dog to earn 3 points in one show). Once a dog is finished he is usually retired from the show ring. They go on to live with their owners and may be bred at that point. 

However, a really "special" dog may go on after winning their Championship and continue to compete. These Champions are only shown in the Best of Breed class and can only win either Best of Breed or Best of Opposite (Winners titles are only for unfinished Ch.). If they win Best of Breed, they can go on to the group ring. They may place there. If they get a Group first then they get to go on to Best In Show. Best in Show is a HUGE thing. You get points for all the dogs you defeat on a day. For instance, they get points for defeating the other maltese (small number of points), they get points for the group wins (larger number of points based on how many toys are competing at that show), if they get a BIS then they get all the points for all the dogs defeated at that show, (often thousands of points). Usually, a dog is specialed to climb the point rankings. To be one of the top 10 dogs of its breed. Only specials dogs compete at Westminster. Usually to get to that level the dogs are advertised heavily and handled by the best. Specailling a dog is expensive. :faint:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ May 13 2009, 10:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775763


> QUOTE (princessre @ May 13 2009, 11:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=775700





> Absolutely gorgeous!! :wub: Good luck to you both!
> 
> Sorry for the ignorance, what does it mean to "special" a dog?[/B]


A dog is shown in conformation usually until he or she finishes a championship. This means they compete for 15 points including 2 majors (with at least 2 of those being on days when there are enough dogs in competition to allow the dog to earn 3 points in one show). Once a dog is finished he is usually retired from the show ring. They go on to live with their owners and may be bred at that point. 

However, a really "special" dog may go on after winning their Championship and continue to compete. These Champions are only shown in the Best of Breed class and can only win either Best of Breed or Best of Opposite (Winners titles are only for unfinished Ch.). If they win Best of Breed, they can go on to the group ring. They may place there. If they get a Group first then they get to go on to Best In Show. Best in Show is a HUGE thing. You get points for all the dogs you defeat on a day. For instance, they get points for defeating the other maltese (small number of points), they get points for the group wins (larger number of points based on how many toys are competing at that show), if they get a BIS then they get all the points for all the dogs defeated at that show, (often thousands of points). Usually, a dog is specialed to climb the point rankings. To be one of the top 10 dogs of its breed. Only specials dogs compete at Westminster. Usually to get to that level the dogs are advertised heavily and handled by the best. Specailling a dog is expensive. :faint:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes, very expensive!!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

wow, hes beautiful!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Congrats to you and to Joyce. :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

He is stunning. :wub: Congratulations.


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks Everyone for Support and well Wishes :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

